# Royal Canin



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm going with Royal Canin puppy - right now, mixing it with the puppy chow I had until he adjusts to the change. When out of puppy stage, going to do big breed kibble as they don't have a standard poodle mix.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Why Royal Canin? It's not a real highly rated food ......there are better quality foods out there. Look on Dogfoodadvissor for a 4 or 5 star rated food and go grain free, no wheat, no corn' no soy!!!!!! I've had Molly on grain free and dehydrated raw since puppyhood and I've not run into any food sensitivities at all yet!!! She's never had diarrhea or even an upset tummy!!! I really feel a healthy diet without all the junky fillers or by-products in it has been a big part of it!!!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Agreed. I haven't seen a beautiful dog eating Royal Canin. All the dogs I've seen have been dandruffy and overweight eating the stuff. That could be other things but just saying you can get a better food for the same price.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I also agree with grain free. We love Acana Grassland, that may be a way to go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes I was just looking at Royal Canin stuff at Petsmart today and the ingredients are just atrocious! I was looking at a canned senior apatite stimulant one and the first few ingredients were pork byproduct (ewwww!), chicken liver, corn (filler and causes food intolerances), Rice flour (filler) wheat flour (filler and causes food intolerances) ect. Even if it did get my three buttheads to eat like pigs I still wouldn't feed them it. You can definitely get a better food for your money, maybe even less. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Cash was on Royal Canin X-Small Puppy because it was the only kibble that was small enough for him to eat besides the Eukanuba junk he was on.

As soon as he gained a pound or two, I transitioned him over to Wellness Core. He loves it. Now he's on the adult formula.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

We won a contest for the Merrick grain free kibble, and I am shocked at how much my girls are loving it - even my toothless old girls who have not eaten kibble in years, are gobbling it up - even after refusing a bowl of organic roast beef or rotisserie chicken, they will turn around and eat the Merrick!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm sounds like I am going to have to try Merrick. Is it a certain type/flavor they like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Hmmm sounds like I am going to have to try Merrick. Is it a certain type/flavor they like?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Duck is the only one that they have tried so far, but they will get to try them all - we won a years supply!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Duck is the only one that they have tried so far, but they will get to try them all - we won a years supply!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow that's awesome! Do they like send you a bag every month or something? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Duck is the only one that they have tried so far, but they will get to try them all - we won a years supply!


I won 2 bags of Merrick when I attended a live dog training webbinar..... unfortunately they don't deliver to the UK, so I donated it to a dog pound .... 


Shame though, it does have good reviews, I would have loved for my dog to try it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Wow that's awesome! Do they like send you a bag every month or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



They send me coupons, I have to go buy it. And the mean store near me will only let me get one bag at a time so I have to keep running back. It was actually a Petguide Contest from a while back - but I asked them to hold off until I got Timi because I never imagined that Fussy Tangee with no teeth and fussy Teaka with half her teeth would eat kibble again! And it is not a small kibble, but they love it so much that they find a way to eat it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> I won 2 bags of Merrick when I attended a live dog training webbinar..... unfortunately they don't deliver to the UK, so I donated it to a dog pound ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that is a shame for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I shared this today on my Facebook page. 

It's an awesome video in my opinion! By a very very reputable vet.

Chagall's mom posted this I believe, and I decided to share it  thanks Cg's m.!!

Hope it helps 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/zdDPi-1Yjy0?feature=oembed





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

It's the food the vet recommended


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Lou said:


> I shared this today on my Facebook page.
> 
> It's an awesome video in my opinion! By a very very reputable vet.
> 
> ...


That is a wonderful video! Very helpful.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

My vet recommends it too Geri but he also sells it and I am sure gets a percentage of sales. I don't feed it have on occasion but prefer a food called go natural.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

GeriDe said:


> It's the food the vet recommended



Many vets know little about proper nutrition for pets. Plus the big name brand foods such as Royal Canin will pay vets to support their food. Its always best look at your ingredient label a make sure the food is a good food to feed. That video is an awesome example of what not to feed and why. Here is part 1 of that video showing what is good to feed and why. 
http://youtu.be/aTWHxvjI_as



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silver Lace (May 7, 2012)

Jamie Hein said:


> Agreed. I haven't seen a beautiful dog eating Royal Canin. All the dogs I've seen have been dandruffy and overweight eating the stuff. That could be other things but just saying you can get a better food for the same price.


Just wanted to say that I think the picture of the two cats on either side of the toy poodle is just so sweet and cute. I like the way they are sharing together like that. Trouble is they left no room for the humans in the house. ha ha


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> They send me coupons, I have to go buy it. And the mean store near me will only let me get one bag at a time so I have to keep running back. It was actually a Petguide Contest from a while back - but I asked them to hold off until I got Timi because I never imagined that Fussy Tangee with no teeth and fussy Teaka with half her teeth would eat kibble again! And it is not a small kibble, but they love it so much that they find a way to eat it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I thought so! I remember signing up for it. That sucks that the store only lets you get one bag at a time. I bet that bag last a while though with your tiny ones. A small bag lasts us forever but only because they are picky eaters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I thought so! I remember signing up for it. That sucks that the store only lets you get one bag at a time. I bet that bag last a while though with your tiny ones. A small bag lasts us forever but only because they are picky eaters.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I can hardly believe how much the three of them are eating it. Well OK, Timi will eat anything, but Tangee and Teaka were basically living on roast chicken, organic roast beef, cheese, and burgers with a little ziwi peak and Stelka and Chewy's for the past few years, but they have been eating 90 percent Merrick kibble for the last couple of weeks - I am thrilled, and am so glad that we won the contest because I would have never have thought in a million years that they would like a kibble so much - I was so sure that they wouldn't, that when I won the contest I asked them to wait until I got Timi to start sending me the coupons because I thought it would be wasted on TNT.
It was the first thing that Tangee wanted to eat this morning  I tried to prime her with treats first because I usually need to get her appetite going, but she did not want them, but then I offered her the kibble and she gobbled it right up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

The specialist we saw yesterday also suggested Royal Canin along with one or two others - and the vet I go to does not sell food. He likes it, he eats it and, aside from his baby injury causing him trouble, he's very healthy and growing well. I'm pleased with the choice I made.

Now, IF my dog had some kind of allergy to gluten or whatever else people say their dogs are allergic to, then I'd change it. For now, I'm happy. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

